# Personality changes after spaying?



## isabella.f (Nov 1, 2013)

I was just wondering if any of you noticed significant personality changes in your female cats after having them spayed. I got my 7 month old cat spayed last month, and she's progressively become MUCH friendlier and much less shy. It's a really significant difference. For the first week or so, I thought it was just the pain medication they'd given her, but it's been nearly a month now and the change has persisted.

It's funny, because I thought the generalization was that cats become much more lazy and disinterested after getting fixed, and that's been somewhat true with cats I've had previously. Any one else see anything like this?


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I got my cat spayed October 18th but so far, no, I have not noticed her personality change. She is as skittish as the day I got her. Won't come up to me for anything, won't be held, runs if I walk up to her. Makes me sad! You really lucked out.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

At 7 months your cat would have been in the grips of her hormones. I would say that now that she's spayed she's on a nice permanent holiday from hormonal driven behaviours and often anxieties and is feeling more chilled out. YAY!


----------



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

Nope... she acted weird for a week following the spay (lots of sleep, more than usual, and wanted lots of belly rubs) but she's back to normal now, crazy, bitey, and silly.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

At 7 months the cat's personality was developing anyway and the change could be unrelated to the surgery. I always get mine spayed/neutered around 2-3 months old and still see personality changes around the 7-9 month mark as they get their more "adult" personalities. Good for you getting her spayed, at any rate!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

My cat was heavily pregnant when I took her in, and I had her spayed after she gave birth and finished nursing her kittens, so it's difficult for me to discern any difference in her 'normal' behaviour, since I don't have a baseline to use for comparison i.e. she was feeling super affectionate during her pregnancy, then very motherly during her nursing days.

What I can say is that Newt has been a very sweet cat from day one - that hasn't changed 

Newton was neutered at about 14 weeks. I detected absolutely no change in his behaviour: crazy kitten!


----------



## AnakinSushi (Nov 25, 2013)

Do cat's personalities typically change with age, or not so much? My little AnakinSushi is so friendly, it's super. He doesn't meow much, sits and let's us pet him. So enjoyable for a first cat. He was a stray kitten that our friend found wandering and sitting in a puddle in the middle of a rain storm. Hope he doesn't ever grow up...


----------

